
e^19709930078 = 0xdeadbeef… - hardmath123
http://hardmath123.github.io/a-balance-of-powers.html
======
DrScump
This might get more traction with a less obscure title.

~~~
hardmath123
Possibly, yeah. Do you have a suggestion?

~~~
RaitoBezarius
"Pursuing the truth through diophantine approximations"? (some click-baiting
is never that bad if the article is good !)

